# hello all new here thought i would say hello with a challenger



## superberry32 (May 13, 2014)

A 1971 challenger rt .. I went with the 440 six pack option for the motor, an a bright yellow paint job. Lemme know what you think. I used to build a lot of models when I was younger an recently started again an this is one of my most recent builds.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice work on the Challenger! I myself am working on a 70 Challenger but I removed the 440 and dumped in what would seem an aftermarket all Aluminum, 426 Hemi.....A bit of a different look with the block all Aluminum silver, and Hemi Orange Valve Covers.....

But with that, a Mopar guy I seen what looks to be a 68 or 69 Dodge Charger in the background of your first Challenger pic..... Great to not be alone as a Mopar guy! 

WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Mopar !! If this is an example of the work you normally do, then I certainly look forward to seeing more.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Clean build, and I love the color

Robert


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks very good! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet, another Mopar! Great job on the kit, and welcome!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work there


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

whiskeyrat said:


> Sweet, another Mopar! Great job on the kit, and welcome!


Whiskey, thats all you'll see with me building cars. Mopar Models....


----------

